# STIHL 032AV or 041AV



## WESCOMAN (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi Guys,
I need a little help. I am in the market for a good used chain saw and have found two that are local in the paper. One is a Stihl 032AV and the other is a 041AV. I am currently running a Husqvarna 455 Rancher (which is really a great saw) but want a bit more power for those few big trees we have. I know the 032 AV is about the same maybe a smidgen less since my buddy has one who cuts firewood with me but all the talk about how good Stihls are has peeked my interest. I dont know much about the 041 since I have never used one so all you Stihl guys what would you rather have? A 032AV or a 041AV. I have come to realize a little more power would be good BUT My husky does great and could live with about the same. Anyway thanks for any help.


----------



## Stihl 041 super (Oct 21, 2005)

The 041 av will have alot of torque and will be a good reliable saw. I have an 041 AVE super, and a 041 aveq not super and both start on the 2nd pull every time when cold and run like champs. How much is the 041? I dont know much about the 032 the guys here will know. Good Luck.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Oct 21, 2005)

A good 32 with electronic ignition (will say "electronic" on the Label) and safety brake (not so common) is a nice saw. Performs very much like an 034. Very reliable. Be careful on both these saws though - new parts are getting hard to find... Stihl is slowly discontinuing some as their inventory runs down. Used parts are in reasonable supply.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Oct 21, 2005)

The 041 (mine is 041ave) is a great saw. They are noted for shaking loose screws. They are heavy compared to modern saws. Have great torque and the sound says "I am here to work". If the saw is in good shape and cheap you won't go wrong but be aware you might have to junk it if you need parts.

Harry K


----------



## WESCOMAN (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks Guys. Both saws are pretty cheap. They are just over $100.00. I may pick up both after I see them run. You cant have to many Chain Saws. My Husqvarna 55 Rancher seems to have found a new home with my son. I dont like going out without at least 2 saws. One of the guys I go out with swears by his "Homelite" (I swear at it) which Vibrates like a nuclear powered vibrator and vapor locks allmost as long as it runs. I may give him that 32AV for Christmas.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Oct 21, 2005)

Clean 032AV sells here for $275...and like hot cakes... All we usually have to do is clean out the fuel system and rebuild the carbs, and they are ready for another 20 years. We even give store warranty and never have a comeback.


----------



## GASoline71 (Oct 21, 2005)

I second the comments on the parts for the 041 bein' harder to find. I have an older 041FB rigid frame with a 24" bar. You wanna talk about vv-v-vv-i-bra-tion... arm numbing at times, but great low-end torque. I also have the older 032AV, 18" bar, without the chainbrake. It is a good saw, but I think it's power to weight just isn't all that great. But that's my personal opinion. Both are decent older (key word being *older*) saws. But are just way outdated for what you can find used these days. They are very fun to use, especially the 041. When you start that puppy in the woods, it has it's own distinct sound that makes people turn heads. Anyway, unless you can get a screamin' deal on the one of those saws, you wmight want to be in the hunt for a good used 044/046 for bigger wood. You can still find them under $400 bucks. I'm lookin' for one myself, just haven't found the right one yet. Good Luck.  

Gary


----------



## Marco (Oct 21, 2005)

I've had good luck with my 041 Farm Boss, not so good with 031's or 032's. The 041's are easier for me to work on, normally they just need carb work and the carbs are about the easiest I've seen to get off. The 041 has the air filter on top and I've found they stay clean longer then a 032's which is on the back next to the sawdust chute. Make sure the 041 oils the chain though, last I checked the both gears in the oiler where about $65. Stihl really don't want these saws running anymore and they're trying to kill them off with high priced parts IMO.


----------



## Trever (Mar 13, 2008)

*032 Av*

I was on my lunch break today and stopped by my Stihl dealer for a price check on a coil, points, and condensor for my 032AV. Oh boy!!!! Lakeside and Marco are absolutely correct! Stihl does not want us to fix our old saws, they want us to shell out the green; lots of it! My dealer quoted me $27.00 for the condensor and $340.00 for a stupid coil! Good grief. Anyway, I am getting ready to call NAPA. I bought an 032AV that was advertised not having any fire. I thought to myself, it will be easy to fix and I will have a good ole 032. I will be very leary on older saws in the future, but I will fix this one.


----------



## litefoot (Mar 13, 2008)

If both were about $100, I'd buy both...no question.


----------



## MotorSeven (Mar 14, 2008)

+1




run 'em both, then sell your "least fav"......or CAD kicks in ...........



RD


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 14, 2008)

Trever said:


> I was on my lunch break today and stopped by my Stihl dealer for a price check on a coil, points, and condensor for my 032AV. Oh boy!!!! Lakeside and Marco are absolutely correct! Stihl does not want us to fix our old saws, they want us to shell out the green; lots of it! My dealer quoted me $27.00 for the condensor and $340.00 for a stupid coil! Good grief. Anyway, I am getting ready to call NAPA. I bought an 032AV that was advertised not having any fire. I thought to myself, it will be easy to fix and I will have a good ole 032. I will be very leary on older saws in the future, but I will fix this one.



Marco might have said that... but I didn't.


032 Coil $340.. na....bs.. What did you ask for? A used points coil is maybe $30... Oh... never seen a bad one...

Condensor.. yep, they getting spendy, but you only need one every 30 years!

The 032 converts to electronic trigger easily.


041 electronic ignitions are not available, and there is no aftermarket. That will eventually kill off the 041AVE


----------



## Trever (Mar 18, 2008)

*032 parts prices*

Andy,

No kidding. I asked for a coil price and that is what the young salesman (doesn;t know alot about saws) told me after he looked it up. To be honest, I am not sure what he was looking at. Sorry, I misread and I didn't mean to write what you did not say. Are you all getting over $250 for the 032s?


----------



## mwgo (Nov 25, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Clean 032AV sells here for $275...and like hot cakes... All we usually have to do is clean out the fuel system and rebuild the carbs, and they are ready for another 20 years. We even give store warranty and never have a comeback.



Do you know where I can buy an ignition module? They are hard to find.

Mike


----------



## Lakeside53 (Nov 25, 2008)

For what? Points model coil, electronic igntion coil portion; electronic ignition trigger module?


----------



## serial killer (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow, three years ago when this guy asked I would have told him just to keep his 455 and resteal his 55 back from his son.


----------



## John D (Nov 25, 2008)

WESCOMAN said:


> Hi Guys,
> I need a little help. I am in the market for a good used chain saw and have found two that are local in the paper. One is a Stihl 032AV and the other is a 041AV. I am currently running a Husqvarna 455 Rancher (which is really a great saw) but want a bit more power for those few big trees we have. I know the 032 AV is about the same maybe a smidgen less since my buddy has one who cuts firewood with me but all the talk about how good Stihls are has peeked my interest. I dont know much about the 041 since I have never used one so all you Stihl guys what would you rather have? A 032AV or a 041AV. I have come to realize a little more power would be good BUT My husky does great and could live with about the same. Anyway thanks for any help.



My dad bought an 041 AV new a long time ago,we still use it occasionally.On its best day with a fresh carb kit,and perfect chain,it can barley hang with the 55 rancher.In fact,my little 345 will keep up with it in wood up to about 16" around.The 041 just doent spin fast like todays saws,it will do the work,but no faster than todays much lighter saws will,and its a lot heavier. We love the 041,its built like a tank,but its usually the last saw to get used due to weight. Ill be honest,both my old homelite XLs outcut the 041 too ,the 925 super only weighs a touch more than an 041,and feels like almost double the power. Mark my words, you will want the husky back after running the 041.


----------



## harrygrey382 (Nov 25, 2008)

John D said:


> My dad bought an 041 AV new a long time ago,we still use it occasionally.On its best day with a fresh carb kit,and perfect chain,it can barley hang with the 55 rancher.In fact,my little 345 will keep up with it in wood up to about 16" around.The 041 just doent spin fast like todays saws,it will do the work,but no faster than todays much lighter saws will,and its a lot heavier. We love the 041,its built like a tank,but its usually the last saw to get used due to weight. Ill be honest,both my old homelite XLs outcut the 041 too ,the 925 super only weighs a touch more than an 041,and feels like almost double the power. Mark my words, you will want the husky back after running the 041.


it's got to be in bigger wood to show it's merits - as you say, it's slow. But a lot of torque means it'll wipe the floor with a 345 etc. in bigger wood.


----------



## mwgo (Nov 25, 2008)

*032 av*

The 032 AV is a points model. I have replaced the points and condensor and I am having a problem locating the ignition coil module. Also do you know if there is a special tool required to set the points to get the cam distance. The cam for the points is on the flywheel and not on the crank

Thanks


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 25, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> 041 electronic ignitions are not available, and there is no aftermarket. That will eventually kill off the 041AVE



Take a 041 points ignition and use an electronic trigger. That's what I did to my 041AV Super.


----------



## Jredsjeep (Nov 25, 2008)

i took out my points and condensor of my 031 by putting in a trigger unit p/n 1118-400-1001 for about $17 off fleabay.

got to give thanks to lcso10 for that info 

otherwise you set the points through removable caps in the flywheel. no more of the fiddling fun for me.


----------



## John D (Nov 25, 2008)

harrygrey382 said:


> it's got to be in bigger wood to show it's merits - as you say, it's slow. But a lot of torque means it'll wipe the floor with a 345 etc. in bigger wood.



Absolutely, the 041 is all torque,but even in big wood, my moneys on a rancher 55 sticking right with it.Of course the 345 cant keep up with a rancher or 041 in bigger wood.As much as I love the 041,I like the 55 better.The 55 also starts better,and has been more reliable,nothing has happened to any of the huskys ,the 041 is a finiky starter,and the carb is always needing to be adjusted and its had a few intake leaks if i remember right over the yrs.


----------



## coog (Nov 25, 2008)

the 041 is a finiky starter,and the carb is always needing to be adjusted and its had a few intake leaks if i remember right over the yrs.

Of all the saws I have had (more than I'll admit) the 041 Farm Boss and the 041 av were the most reliable starters.1 pull on choke, 1 off and you have yourself a snarling beast.


----------



## harrygrey382 (Nov 25, 2008)

coog said:


> the 041 is a finiky starter,and the carb is always needing to be adjusted and its had a few intake leaks if i remember right over the yrs.
> 
> Of all the saws I have had (more than I'll admit) the 041 Farm Boss and the 041 av were the most reliable starters.1 pull on choke, 1 off and you have yourself a snarling beast.


+1 - and the 041 would get the reliability award for me too if it wasn't for the 024. It only wins cos it's been like that for 20 years, got the 041 recently.
Now regarding torque on the 55 vs 041, I'm having problems the 55 could keep up pulling a long bar in big hard wood. The 041 is known for it's torque and has a 8cc (15%) advantage. I guess i haven't actually tried a 55 though...


----------



## oldgold (Feb 28, 2010)

Trever said:


> I was on my lunch break today and stopped by my Stihl dealer for a price check on a coil, points, and condensor for my 032AV. Oh boy!!!! Lakeside and Marco are absolutely correct! Stihl does not want us to fix our old saws, they want us to shell out the green; lots of it! My dealer quoted me $27.00 for the condensor and $340.00 for a stupid coil! Good grief. Anyway, I am getting ready to call NAPA. I bought an 032AV that was advertised not having any fire. I thought to myself, it will be easy to fix and I will have a good ole 032. I will be very leary on older saws in the future, but I will fix this one.


Hello.. did you ever fix that 032AV? I have one with the same problem, no spark, how do you test the electronic parts? thanks, oldgold


----------



## healy (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi Stihl Gurus,

New here. Just got an 032 AV on ebay. Runs well, and no problems beyond leaking bar oil and it seems it is AV in name only.

Just wondering if there are any chain brake assembly kits compatible with 032 AV. The manual says the chain brake is "optional" but I haven't been able to find any parts online. Haven't spoken to local Stihl dealer yet. Figured I'd ask you first. 

Healy


----------



## GASoline71 (Jun 20, 2010)

Yay! A 10 year old thread!

The chain brakes for the 032 are gonna be a hard part to find. They are NLA new... and I doubt any Stihl dealers are gonna have them NOS.

Gary


----------



## JJuday (Jun 20, 2010)

turnkey4099 said:


> The 041 (mine is 041ave) is a great saw. They are noted for shaking loose screws. They are heavy compared to modern saws. Have great torque and the sound says "I am here to work". If the saw is in good shape and cheap you won't go wrong but be aware you might have to junk it if you need parts.
> 
> Harry K



I weighed mine with a set of spring scales and it was comparable to my 038Mag. If they are any heavier, it's not much. Both saws carried full fuel and bar oil and both had 20'' B&C. JJuday


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jun 20, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> Yay! A 10 year old thread!



Gary, God bless ya, man, but your math needs a little work.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 20, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> Gary, God bless ya, man, but your math needs a little work.



LOL. Gary, how old is your 71chevy?
Pioneerguy600


----------



## GASoline71 (Jun 20, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> Gary, God bless ya, man, but your math needs a little work.



Oops... :blush: HAHA! 



pioneerguy600 said:


> LOL. Gary, how old is your 71chevy?
> Pioneerguy600



Why it's 71 years old Jerry! 

Gary


----------



## homelitejim (Nov 5, 2010)

*Stihl 032 av*

I inherited my father-in-law's 032 which he bought new in 1979 for cutting firewood. I have been using this saw the last 15 years to cut 3 to 4 cord of wood each year only changing the spark plug and cleaning the air filter. Sharp chains and straight bars are a must. Now I just purchased a ms 441 for bucking logs, but will still use the 032 for felling as it is light and easy to run with. Use premium gas and oil and these old Stihls will run forever:chainsawguy:


----------



## discounthunter (Nov 5, 2010)

Trever said:


> I was on my lunch break today and stopped by my Stihl dealer for a price check on a coil, points, and condensor for my 032AV. Oh boy!!!! Lakeside and Marco are absolutely correct! Stihl does not want us to fix our old saws, they want us to shell out the green; lots of it! My dealer quoted me $27.00 for the condensor and $340.00 for a stupid coil! Good grief. Anyway, I am getting ready to call NAPA. I bought an 032AV that was advertised not having any fire. I thought to myself, it will be easy to fix and I will have a good ole 032. I will be very leary on older saws in the future, but I will fix this one.



interesting since they are NLA. maybe one laying on the shelf,but still i dont think the markup should be 3000%. replace your condensor and clean your points should give you spark.


----------

